# Aquascapes 2003 to present



## George Farmer

60cm - Scree (2010)

iwagumi1 by George Farmer, on Flickr


80cm - The Shade (2007)





120cm - South East Asia (2009)



30cm - Little Mountain (2009)




60cm - English Summer (2008)



120cm - Crypt Eternal (2009)


60cm - Espei's Escape (2009)


60cm - Cambodia Blackwater (2009)


60cm - Shelldweller Sanctuary (2010)


60cm - English lake (2009)


60cm - White cloud mountain (2009)


80cm - Planted marine (2010)


60cm - Brackish biotope (gobies) (2010)


30cm - Little Jungle (2010)


60cm - Rio Negro (2010)


60cm - Lake Inle (2010)


60cm - Cenotes (2010)


80cm - Reef (2010)


80cm - Dutch-theme (2010)

dutch by George Farmer, on Flickr
80cm - Goldfish (2011)

goldfish by George Farmer, on Flickr
80cm - Okiishi (2010)

okiishi by George Farmer, on Flickr
Scree Evolution (2011)

iwagumi2 by George Farmer, on Flickr
Jonny Smith (5th Gear) Makeover (2011)

jonny and tank by George Farmer, on Flickr
120cm - Jonny's (2011)

jonny smith makeover by George Farmer, on Flickr
120cm - Jungle v1 (2011)

jungle1 by George Farmer, on Flickr
Jungle v2 (2011)

jungle2 by George Farmer, on Flickr
120cm - Rio Nanay (2011)

rio nanay by George Farmer, on Flickr
Tall Edge (2012)

fluval edge tall by George Farmer, on Flickr
60cm - Manzi (2011)

Ryuboku by George Farmer, on Flickr
ADA 45F (2012)

ADA 45F by George Farmer, on Flickr
60cm - Community (2012)

60cm cube by George Farmer, on Flickr
60cm - Shallow (2012)

60cm shallow by George Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## Thomas McMillan

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Nice post, George.

My favourites have to be:

- The Shade
- Blyxa Hills
- Mother Microsorum
- Little Mountain
- Harlequins Haven
- English Summer

There's just aspects from all of them that I love. 

You've certainly had a great six years and you've made some brilliant acievements. Each of your scapes seem to have the George Farmer stamp! Long may it continue, eh.


----------



## ceg4048

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

All spectacular George. To tell the truth I like the first one if nothing else but for the variation of texture and color. I'm finding the SE Asian Matrix is overwhelmingly green I'm afraid (no less spectacular though).  

Cheers mate!


----------



## Behold

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Some top scaping there..... hats of to you.... wish i was as creative.....


----------



## Goodygumdrops

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Beautiful,and you also have very well behaved fish!!


----------



## Superman

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Show off!
#1 isn't my taste but the rest are fab.
My fav is the "Mother Microsorium" one, not sure why and all are truly fab in their own way.


----------



## Behold

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*



			
				Goodygumdrops said:
			
		

> Beautiful,and you also have very well behaved fish!!



HA HA its soooo true... mine never shoal for a photo....


----------



## TDI-line

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

[Darth Vadar voice]

"Impressive. Most impressive."


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

nice george, nice! you do jungle well!
i tried a similar thread, but it got completey hijacked  :? 1 years scaping, or something similar.

keep going matey!


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Very nice, your first picture reminds me of James Flextons


----------



## Nick16

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

the best imo is 'mother microsorium'   how on earth did you get a massive java fern like that!   many many great scapes there though.


----------



## Thomas McMillan

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*



			
				Nick16 said:
			
		

> the best imo is 'mother microsorium'   how on earth did you get a massive java fern like that!   many many great scapes there though.



That fern was something like 10 years old if I remember.


----------



## JEK

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Meadow Zephyr and South East Asia are my favorites, but all of them are good excepts the first one.  

I personally think you use P. helferi a little too much in your 'scapes - It's a beatyful plant, but IMO it doesn't fits in nature aquarias because it does'nt remind me  of any terrestial plant. But thats just my personal opinion.


----------



## altaaffe

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

All good George, I love them all.  Nice mix of colours on the first and then you went    

I especially like Blyxa Hills though.


----------



## GreenNeedle

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Mother Microsorum was the first scape I ever saw that made me say 'I want one of those'.  I had seen planted tanks before but they all looked so 'busy' and elaborate.  Then I saw this nice clean, simple and lush scape and thought 'That guy understands that you don't have to go so over the top'

'The shade' is actually the tank I wanted to emulate but got sidetracked along the way. lol

I like most of the others but my favourite from all of them would be English Summer because it is just looks perfect to me.  Simple looking in comparison to the ever increasing 'over the top' scapes we see nowadays and just looks like the lushest ever.

AC


----------



## Mark Green

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

A friend showed me a picture of  'Mother Microsorium' in a PFK issue, before then i had never owned a tank. It was from that day I decided to try the planted tank theme myself. 

Thx George 

 

Mark


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Blyxa hills is what started me off in Planted tanks


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Thanks for the feedback, everyone.



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> I personally think you use P. helferi a little too much in your 'scapes - It's a beatyful plant, but IMO it doesn't fits in nature aquarias because it does'nt remind me of any terrestial plant. But thats just my personal opinion.



That's an interesting comment and one I've not considered before - thanks.  

I love the plant and actually like the way it's pretty unique.  Sure, I love Nature Aquariums but like to put my own twist on the concept.

You may notice I don't use moss either....


----------



## JEK

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Thanks for the feedback, everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JEK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think you use P. helferi a little too much in your 'scapes - It's a beatyful plant, but IMO it doesn't fits in nature aquarias because it does'nt remind me of any terrestial plant. But thats just my personal opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an interesting comment and one I've not considered before - thanks.
> 
> I love the plant and actually like the way it's pretty unique.  Sure, I love Nature Aquariums but like to put my own twist on the concept.
> 
> You may notice I don't use moss either....
Click to expand...


I like you style, it would be rahter boring if everyone made 'scapes in exactly the same style as Amano.  
But to rank higher in IALPC I think it would help if you used more dominating hardscape, moss and no P. helferi.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> I like you style, it would be rahter boring if everyone made 'scapes in exactly the same style as Amano.



personally i think it's an achievement to even come close to an amano style scape.



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> But to rank higher in IALPC I think it would help if you used more dominating hardscape,



Nature Aquarium World book one page 52


----------



## JEK

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*



> personally i think it's an achievement to even come close to an amano style scape.


 Absolutely.



> Nature Aquarium World book one page 52


Unfortunately I haven't got the book yet... Whats on page 52?


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> But to rank higher in IALPC I think it would help if you used more dominating hardscape, moss and no P. helferi.


Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

not to detract from georges thread....



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I haven't got the book yet... Whats on page 52?



it's an image of a creation by amano, in a 90 x 45 x 45. quite stunning.

this is the quote " This water scape uses only water plant, no driftwood or rocks"

it's a shame i cant find the image on-line, but it just goes to show us all what can be done with no hard scape....


----------



## JEK

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> not to detract from georges thread....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JEK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I haven't got the book yet... Whats on page 52?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's an image of a creation by amano, in a 90 x 45 x 45. quite stunning.
> 
> this is the quote " This water scape uses only water plant, no driftwood or rocks"
> 
> it's a shame i cant find the image on-line, but it just goes to show us all what can be done with no hard scape....
Click to expand...


Okay, but thats Amano...  

What i meant with using more hardscape probably would give a higher rank in IALPC is that when you look at the top 27 most of them use much hardscape...

But this is OT now, sorry.


----------



## Dave Spencer

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Seeing as we are all sticking the boot in to you, George, I think you need to introduce a little more red.  

The Mother Microsorum (you spelt it wrong, dude...na na na na na) scape is reminiscent of my all time favourite scape by Amano that had Discus. This one or Harlequin Haven for me.

Dave.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## vauxhallmark

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> Meadow Zephyr and South East Asia are my favorites, but all of them are good excepts the first one.
> 
> I personally think you use P. helferi a little too much in your 'scapes - It's a beatyful plant, but IMO it doesn't fits in nature aquarias because it does'nt remind me  of any terrestial plant. But thats just my personal opinion.



P helferii looks a lot like many Asplenium (land ferns), especially the native Hart's Tongue, and a ruffled cultivar (I think) of the tropical Bird's Nest Fern. Sorry for the common names, they should be easy to look up if you're interested.

I've had it in my tank for 4 months now, and I don't think it's going to stay forever - it's growth pattern is just too weird for me - not really a stem or a rosette. I'll give it one more chance (this time I'll cut all the big heads off and let the side shoots take over, instead of pulling it all up and replanting cuttings), and if that doesn't work well I might let it go. I'm not into plants you have to pull up and replant, I like to either hack them down (stems) or just have to take of the odd leaf (rosettes). If you took the old leaves of P helferii you'd eventually be left with a crown on an ugly stump.

However, it is a lovely light green colour, and looks especially good growing around the base of dark wood (in my opinion). Dunno. It's a tough one for me. Always gets picked out by non-aquarists looking at the tank though!

Happy New Year all,

Mark


----------



## jay

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Great insight to the evolution of one of the pro's.
It was actually 80cm - The shade, in an article in PFK that got me into high tech planted tanks, so cheers for that George  

Just wondering, why don't you use moss?
Would have thought you might go for that look. Especially since your going for a lower maintenance look with your new discus tank.


----------



## Dave Spencer

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

I`m using mosses for the first time, and the look kicks Gluteus maximus.

For me, the problems with them are they really do catch the crud, and when you prune them back, there is a real mess in the tank which sinks rather than floats. For a slow growing plant, I would look upon it as a higher maintenance choice.

By the way, will the phallic rock be putting in another appearance?

Dave.

P.S. What is the betting that George has got some even earlier pics of scapes, but won`t show them because they have non aquatics in them?


----------



## jay

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

 
I reckon George had a soft spot for fountain grass... didn't everyone when starting out with plants??


----------



## Wilis

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Beautiful, all have a unique charm which makes it hard to choose a favourite. Having 6 of George's scapes on one page is awesome,especially as they mean a lot to many-anyone else think this one should be made a sticky?
Regards
Will
ps Not a big fan of P.helferi either,just looks too 'spiky' for me imo,probably have bad memories of being 'attacked' by Pyrocanthus as a child    although I do like holly?


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Thanks, guys.

I'm giving moss a try as we speak...


----------



## paul.in.kendal

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*



			
				Wilis said:
			
		

> Having 6 of George's scapes on one page is awesome,especially as they mean a lot to many-anyone else think this one should be made a sticky?



Yeah - make it stick! Not only is it truly wonderful to have all these magnificent scapes together, but George gives an object lesson in how to take 'constructive' criticism diplomatically, both in this thread and elsewhere - he shows a humility and subtle wit that underpins the positivity of the whole UKAPS site.  

Oh George - we're not worthy!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*



			
				paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> Wilis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having 6 of George's scapes on one page is awesome,especially as they mean a lot to many-anyone else think this one should be made a sticky?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah - make it stick! Not only is it truly wonderful to have all these magnificent scapes together, but George gives an object lesson in how to take 'constructive' criticism diplomatically, both in this thread and elsewhere - he shows a humility and subtle wit that underpins the positivity of the whole UKAPS site.
> 
> Oh George - we're not worthy!
Click to expand...


I agree!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Was seeing Georges Rio 125, the same tank as I have that inspired me to go all planted. I have been trying to work with what I have but I need a complete strip down and restart to get anywhere near Georges tanks.
Congrats mate


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Thanks again, guys.  

The feedback is very much appreciated.


----------



## Dan Crawford

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Thats some well deserved praise there G, congrats pal, i bet it's nice to actually be told of the influence that you have over the UK planted tank hobby  

I've see all but the first couple of scapes in the flesh and I'm sure there are a couple missing?

Bashing out scapes of such a high standard, time and time again is a true achievement mate, you should be real proud of how far you've come in only 6 years.


----------



## Thomas McMillan

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

I can think of at least one that's missing... The 120cm with two opposing large ferns and then wod pointing into the centre. I don't think it had a name.


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Yeah George, I'm certain that isn't all of them? Would it be worth asking Jeremy if you could feature his Iwagumi and maybe some of the other tanks I was certain you'd done?


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

He did say in the first post " a selection of my best scapes"   

Here is a tank i was looking at the other day that George has done for a friend: http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?sho ... 5171&st=45


----------



## Themuleous

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Wow cool 

I've been in the hobby for three years and dont have any scape nearly as good!  

Still time I guess!

Sam


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

amazing tanks and scapes. great work George! love your taste


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Thanks!


----------



## sanj

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

I remember when you were first posting on The Planted Tank George. I think it was The Planted Tank anyway.    Six years already Omg!


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> I remember when you were first posting on The Planted Tank George. I think it was The Planted Tank anyway.    Six years already Omg!


I was a busy boy on all the planted forums back then.  So much to learn!  There still is, of course, but I prefer to commit more time to UKAPS than elsewhere these days.

I pop on to Aquascaping World now and again.  I've been chatting with Norbert Sabat recently.  Now there's a talented aquascaper...


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Hi George,all superb aquascapes in my opinion,but if i had to choose one it has to be blyxa hills mainly because it is somelike i have in mind for my new 60cm,what i like about it is the way it comes through from the the right like you are walking down from the hills onto the lowlands,i can just see my wife and i walking out of those hill onto the fields,regards john.


----------



## Jonathan K

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Wow absolutely love the first two with the cardinals


----------



## Paddy

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

George,
Some amazing aquascapes on display!!

One question though, when you have used a white background behind the tank. How do you do it so that it gets darker as it gets further down the tank?
Also it the white back fastened directly to the back of the tank or is it set back slightly?


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Thanks again, all!

Paddy - No special tricks.  Just a pale wall behind the tank (no background fitted) and a separate light behind to illuminate the wall.


----------



## gratts

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Great stuff George 
The java fern in '80cm - Mother Microsorium' - can you give me some more info please?
Is it just one huge plant, or many? What have you attached it to? Cheers!


----------



## edlut

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Beautiful.
Your scapes are so clean, noticed you use quite a lot of filtration, but that certainly pays off. 
Never miss a water change?


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*



			
				edlut said:
			
		

> Beautiful.
> Your scapes are so clean, noticed you use quite a lot of filtration, but that certainly pays off.
> Never miss a water change?


Thanks!  

Overfiltration and good circulation are a must for me.  

I try not to miss any water changes either.  



			
				gratts said:
			
		

> Great stuff George
> The java fern in '80cm - Mother Microsorium' - can you give me some more info please?
> Is it just one huge plant, or many? What have you attached it to? Cheers!


Thanks!

The large Java fern is one specimen that is about 2 years old I think.  There's some bogwood underneath it all.

Thanks again.


----------



## Murphy-18

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

just....wow!


----------



## Aeropars

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Blimey... i remember most of them! Looking great as usual.

It shows me just how little i have come in a long space of time compared to most people on here! 

The lack of algae simply amazes me and i really dont know why I cant acheive even close results!

Great work, no matter how jealous i am


----------



## Sandfire

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Hi

Breathing taking! Wow   

I am returning to planted scapes and these tanks have really inspired me.

Could you tell me what plant you used in Blyxa Hills (righ side) and English Summer (rear back wall) its a  'grass' looking clump forming plant, so stunning! I want! I want!

Thanks

Charlotte


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*



			
				Sandfire said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Breathing taking! Wow
> 
> I am returning to planted scapes and these tanks have really inspired me.
> 
> Could you tell me what plant you used in Blyxa Hills (righ side) and English Summer (rear back wall) its a  'grass' looking clump forming plant, so stunning! I want! I want!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Charlotte


Thanks.

It's Blyxa japonica.  A real weed!


----------



## Aeropars

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

I wish i could say the same. Mines really struggling.


----------



## Wolfenrook

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*



			
				ceg4048 said:
			
		

> All spectacular George. To tell the truth I like the first one if nothing else but for the variation of texture and color. I'm finding the SE Asian Matrix is overwhelmingly green I'm afraid (no less spectacular though).
> 
> Cheers mate!



For once Clive, we are in complete agreement on something.     Too many folks seem to be thinking that to aquascape all that you are allowed to use is green, yet if you look at any other work of art, the best are usually filled with different colours.

So for me, Dutch Flavour and English Summer have to be the best amongst those you have posted George.   

Ade


----------



## nico

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

you see , that is what i am talking about , not a single bad tank/lay out , i even like the "sumatran chocolate" for its simple but still very convincing (english?) ambiance , George , you are the man   

i like the way your style evolve and wait with a lot of impatience your next creations  

Nico

(i found fish and chips yesterday in Osaka i was thinking about you guys  ....i had it with a Guinness...  )


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Thanks, Ade and nico!

I will be adding another couple of 'scapes to the collection soon.


----------



## bigpig

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Stuning My fav has to be 120cm - Harlequins' Haven. The Whole tank just seem alive


----------



## Joecoral

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Amazing George!


----------



## cherdemelle

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

hello george - I'm a newbie to this forum and I have just seen your 'scaping' and I am 'wowed'. They are wonderful and very beautiful. You are very talented and blessed. I'm still learning.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Jur4ik

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Hi George,
Love your tanks and there is something like your own style in all of them!
IÂ´m sure there are plenty new tanks since English Summer? I have heard something about an Iwagumi from you, cant find it anywhere.

Regards,
 Jur4ik


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*



			
				Jur4ik said:
			
		

> Hi George,
> Love your tanks and there is something like your own style in all of them!
> IÂ´m sure there are plenty new tanks since English Summer? I have heard something about an Iwagumi from you, cant find it anywhere.
> 
> Regards,
> Jur4ik


Thanks, Jur4ik!

Yes, I've done a few 'scapes since 'English Summer' last year.

Here's a couple of my favourites -

*120cm - The Crypt Eternal*





*60cm - Espei's Escape*


----------



## neelhound

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

theyre all amazing...do you get paid to design tanks for people?


----------



## lljdma06

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Jur4ik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi George,
> *120cm - The Crypt Eternal*
Click to expand...


This one is my favorite.  Beautiful.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*



			
				neelhound said:
			
		

> theyre all amazing...do you get paid to design tanks for people?


Thanks!  

I don't get paid to design people's tanks.  I do get paid to write about and photograph tanks though! 


			
				lljdma06 said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jur4ik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi George,
> *120cm - The Crypt Eternal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one is my favorite.  Beautiful.
Click to expand...

Bless you, Lisette.  Thanks.  Great to hear from you too... Still busy on TFF?


----------



## lljdma06

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Yes.  Still representing the low-light, no-CO2, no-ferts facet of the planted tank hobby over there.  I'll post some tank pictures here, though.  

llj


----------



## alzak

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Harlequins' Haven is I don't know what to say is beautiful


----------



## tel

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

I quite like them all, I do have preferences for the cleaner looking scapes such as Meadow Zephyr though. 

As for the suggestions of lack of colour, I feel it takes a great deal of understanding and knowledge of plants to create light, shade, depth and flow to what is  essentially one block colour. Quite often I look at peoples journals and see these amazing hardscapes become lost in a wilderness of plants which in some ways is a bit of a shame. 
Very nice scapes George


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

Thanks, tel and alzak!  

Soon I'll have to change it to seven years and add another bunch of 'scapes!


----------



## mattyc

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

beautifull tanks

what is the red plant you used in the middle of english summer?


----------



## tekla

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*

WOW. Impressive.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Six years of 'scaping*



			
				mattyc said:
			
		

> beautifull tanks
> 
> what is the red plant you used in the middle of english summer?


Thanks, Matt.

It's Altenanthera reinekii.



			
				tekla said:
			
		

> WOW. Impressive.


Thanks.

I'll try to get some more up soon.  I've done about ten new aquascapes since English Summer.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated Feb '10*

Just added another ten 'scapes to the original post.


----------



## chump54

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated Feb '10*

fantastic, what a collection. 

the planted marine is amazing... can I be cheeky and ask for some more info. never seen anything like it. 

cheers

Chris


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated Feb '10*

"60cm - White cloud mountain" is just perfect in my eyes. Cant say I dont like anything about it


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated Feb '10*

Nice collection George, its nice to see how you been playing with biotopes last year, great work and enjoyed your PFK articles, keep it up


----------



## Spanerman

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated Feb '10*

Just a quick question, what lighting are you running on the fluval tank with the planted marine setup on page one?

Sam.


----------



## zig

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated Feb '10*

Planted marine is very cool a first on this board I think, or did Tom Barr post one up before, can't remember, either way a great collection of aquascapes some beautys in there


----------



## a1Matt

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated Feb '10*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Just added another ten 'scapes to the original post.



Ten!   
and all scorchers!   

I like them all, but the planted marine stands out the most for me.  Like Peter says, it is not something you see often (if at all).


----------



## ghostsword

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated Feb '10*

Seen some of your work at PKF..  the white cloud minow is just amazing.

Now the boring questions, if you don't mind.

How do you keep you "mother Microsorium" so healthy looking?

And on Dutch Flavour, what is the name of the red plant on the top left corner?


----------



## flygja

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated Feb '10*

Wow George... truly stunning scapes, especially the marine which is a lot different compared to the others you've done so far. Makes me rethink my plan to do a Lake Malawi/Tanganyika style cichlid tank


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated Feb '10*

Thanks for the lovely comments, all!

Sounds like there's a lot of interest in the planted marine so I'll try to get a thread dedicated to it a some point.



			
				Spanerman said:
			
		

> Just a quick question, what lighting are you running on the fluval tank with the planted marine setup on page one?


Hi Sam,

2 x 18w T8 and 2 x TMC Aquaray 500 LED.



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> How do you keep you "mother Microsorium" so healthy looking?
> 
> And on Dutch Flavour, what is the name of the red plant on the top left corner?


Hi Luis

'Mother Microsorium' was my first real venture into EI.  Interesting I did not have high circulation levels (probably about 4x turnover) and I did not run 30ppm CO2 (probably around 20ppm).  It remains one of my favourite 'scapes, not only for the aesthetics, but because I learnt a lot about the hobby through it.  

Re. 'Dutch Flavour' - there's a red vallis on the left and Rotala rotundifolia on the right.

Thanks again!


----------



## ghostsword

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated Feb '10*

Thanks George,


> 'Mother Microsorium' was my first real venture into EI. Interesting I did not have high circulation levels (probably about 4x turnover) and I did not run 30ppm CO2 (probably around 20ppm). It remains one of my favourite 'scapes, not only for the aesthetics, but because I learnt a lot about the hobby through it.



It is for sure an amazing looking scape, so clean and green..  Let's see if EI does the same for my Fern. 

~Thanks for the reply.


----------



## rawleighman

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated Feb '10*

Hello George 
I'm a newbie to this forum and I have just seen your 'scaping' and I am 'wowed'.  

*They are so beautiful! *  

You are very talented (blessed). I'm still learning in this 'water scaping', but have kept fish for a number of years.


----------



## nry

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated Feb '10*

Shelldweller Sanctuary is outstanding George, the match of the substrate lines to the rock shapes works amazingly.  The whole scape just works perfectly even with the lack of plants.


----------



## Ark

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated Feb '10*

my personal favourite has got to be 'The Shade'
Would love to read the journal if there is one, anyone got a link for it?
did a search but got nothing 
cheers


----------



## theDiver

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated Feb '10*

I love this one:
Meadow Zephyr

What plants are you using ?


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated Feb '10*

Thanks, all! 



			
				Ark said:
			
		

> my personal favourite has got to be 'The Shade'
> Would love to read the journal if there is one, anyone got a link for it?
> did a search but got nothing
> cheers


I didn't run a journal on this.  It did evolve over an 18 month period, starting off as a basic community planted tank for my eldest daughter, then eventually turned into a low maintenance SE Asian based layout.

There's a short clip on You Tube.  



			
				theDiver said:
			
		

> I love this one:
> Meadow Zephyr
> 
> What plants are you using ?


Dwarf riccia and Eleocharis acicularis.  My first ever attempt at both a nano and Iwagumi.

Thanks again.


----------



## Celestial

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated Feb '10*

Love them all! I'm so proud to be in your forum


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated Feb '10*



			
				Celestial said:
			
		

> Love them all! I'm so proud to be in your forum


Thank you, but it's your forum too...


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated Feb '10*

Hi george,looking through this again i noticed your marine setup that Sam now has,could you give me some details about it and the plants/seaweed   ,i just showed it to Ann,and this was her response,now that i do like why dont you try and do a setup like that,also the size is perfect for where it would go in the dinning area,
Harlequin haven is my fav planted   ,
regards john.


----------



## laradavidson

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated Feb '10*

Wow!

I was amazed..
very creative indeed


----------



## jessonthenet

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated May '10*

my favourite is Mother Microsorium. I also like harlequin's Haven. All very good though, I have a long way to go before getting anywhere near those scapes.


----------



## bobkerry

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated May '10*

hey hello....thanks for sharing such beautifula nd pretty pictures........these pictures are really informative and pretty....
do share more with us....thanks


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated May '10*

love the WCMM, remember seeing this on in PFK and it taking me back to my coldwater days. Love the living room tank aswell. Thanks for sharing George.


----------



## orchid

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated May '10*

Don't know why but English Lake is the most lighty, simpliest and strong aquascape I had ever seen... 

Like some other mineral and biotope from your creation George...so far from Amano and from Dutch school, so not "deja vu"....sound like and english school is born....

keep up your amazing work 

cheers from France


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated May '10*

Thanks for the lovely comments!



			
				orchid said:
			
		

> Don't know why but English Lake is the most lighty, simpliest and strong aquascape I had ever seen...
> 
> Like some other mineral and biotope from your creation George...so far from Amano and from Dutch school, so not "deja vu"....sound like and english school is born....
> 
> keep up your amazing work
> 
> cheers from France


That's very kind of you to say, orchid.  Merci beaucoup!


----------



## orchid

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated May '10*

de rien, ok it's kind ...but it's sincere...
Txs a lot for your works, your essay and your implication!

from the other side of the Manche..


----------



## neelhound

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated May '10*

I just thought i'd say I always use this thread to impress friends and family how nice aquascaping can be and helps to draw them away from the idea of a goldfish in a bowl


----------



## shlunkster

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated May '10*

George, can I just say a great big thanks for sharing your aquascaping history. You really do have a rare tallent and it's great that you can share it with us. I'd just like to say that thanks to working in the aquatics industry, I got to see your Fluval Profile at the 2009 Hagen show, and thought it was breathtaking!

Keep up the good work George!

Duncan


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated May '10*

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated May '10*

So hard to pick a favourite! I think white cloud mountain just wins for it's elegant simplicity. 

Many inspirational tanks, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mark*

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated May '10*

Stunning,truly outstanding work, i could only ever aspire to such a level. 

One word that i think covers it for me, "inspirational".


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated May '10*

Thanks, Morgan and Mark!

I need to update this soon...


----------



## OllieNZ

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated May '10*

Hi George
Love all the scapes especially the planted marine.
Im rescaping my tank and not too good at plant ID. Could you please tell me what the plant you used on the right hand side of the South East Asia scape?

Regards

Ollie


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated May '10*

Thanks, Ollie. 

The plant you refer to is Pogostemon stellatus.  It usually goes red, but stayed green in here for some reason.


----------



## OllieNZ

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated May '10*

Thanks for the quick reply and keep up the good work  .

Regards

Ollie


----------



## nayr88

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated May '10*

Hey George very impressive showcase   

was there ever a feature on the 'rio negro' scape? would love to see it if there was. thanks.

Ryan.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated May '10*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Hey George very impressive showcase
> 
> was there ever a feature on the 'rio negro' scape? would love to see it if there was. thanks.
> 
> Ryan.


Thanks, Ryan.  PFK featued the Rio Negro step-by-step earlier this year.


----------



## nayr88

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated May '10*

Thanks George, you wouldn't know which issue this was would you? I may ask around to see if anyone has it. I really want to set up a black water tank with apistogramma and some kind of tetra.

Also in the 2nd from last picture, you and Garuf at a fluval stand do you have any better shots of the 'edge' on the table at the back? Or any more info.

Sorry to be a pain mate haha


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated May '10*

That's Dan Crawford, I'm much more handsome. 

I think I've the issue in question, shoot me a pm later today and I'll scan it if I've still got it.


----------



## nayr88

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated May '10*

Haha sorry Garuf. Sorry Dan.

I'll pm u now mate.


----------



## gregalon

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated May '10*

I think shelldweller sanctuary is really special. I love it. Are those cichlids hard to care for?


----------



## AquaMatt

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated May '10*

Thanks for the inspiration George!
You're doing UK aquascaping proud!

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Sentral

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated May '10*

STUNNING work, lots of inspiration there!


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated May '10*

Thanks all.

I'll get around to adding more 'scapes soon, as it's been over 12 months since the last update.


----------



## Sentral

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated May '10*

Please do! Have you got a dedicated site/gallery at all?


----------



## Tom.Verey

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated May '10*

works of art, amaizing stuff.


----------



## Francis

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated May '10*

really nice Tanks. 

white cloud Mountain and Rio Negro would be my two favorate  - fancy a cuppa now for some reason though


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated May '10*

Thanks, all.

I really must update this thread!


----------



## GillesF

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated May '10*

Hi George

love the scapes! Would you mind me using some of these as "inspiration tanks" on my blog? Do you have specs?


----------



## fishfingers

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated May '10*

all scapes are stunning my favorate photo is the living room one a artist at work !


----------



## Morgan Freeman

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated May '10*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Thanks, all.
> 
> I really must update this thread!



*cough cough*


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Seven years of 'scaping - updated May '10*

It's on my list - promise!


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Aquascapes 2004 to present*

Front page updates with another 11 aquascapes.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquascapes 2004 to present*

nice one George!

great to see 'Skree' again, an awesome scape.


----------



## xtevo

*Re: Aquascapes 2004 to present*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Front page updates with another 11 aquascapes.


Simply stunning... Keep up good work!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

*Re: Aquascapes 2004 to present*

How the hell did you get the angels facing to the right and the rummynoses to the left!?


----------



## tim

just stunning scapes george you are an inspiration to so many english lake is one of my alltime favourite scapes for its theme and simplicity keep pushing the hobby forward


----------



## Aqua sobriquet

Lot's of very nice Aquascapes George, my favourite Is perhaps English Lake. Nice balance of wood, stones, gravel & plants. As nice as some very heavily planted tanks look I still like to see some substrate as it adds variety. I also like BlyXa Hills and Scree 2010.


----------



## Mr P

they are all great tanks but my favorite is Dutch flavour,great photography too george
all the best,skankypup.


----------



## Mr P

hi george,did you use a powerhead as well as the filter on your dutch theme tank?you have inspired me with this tank and i am trying something similar,i have a glass diffuser under the filter inlet,is there any advantage with the ladder type diffuser , ihave both.any help would be great,many thanks ,skankypup.


----------



## George Farmer

Just added my 5 most recent scapes to the first post.


----------



## jack-rythm

Wow, truly amazing collection mate


----------



## flygja

Superb scapes and photography all around. Eagerly awaiting 2013's photos to go onto the list.


----------



## Louielubert

You've created some lovely scapes


----------

